# Tree stands



## frankp (Aug 27, 2015)

I got into a local program for deer population management in the local VA parks and easements in my county. One of the requirements is that shots must be taken from above ground, meaning some sort of tree stand. 

I have never hunted in a tree stand before as I don't generally consider it "sporting" and I have always been more about being outside than actually shooting any deer.

That said, I bought 3 stands because there's a lot of land to cover and I have no idea which I'll like. I bought a two person ladder stand, a hang on, and a climber. The obvious pros and cons are, well, obvious. Can you folks give me any insight as to the less obvious pros and cons? 

Any suggestions/recommendations for a new stand hunter?


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 27, 2015)

With all those the number 1 thing is to have a safety harness!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

hang ons are dangerous IMO. I'd choose a ladder stand or climber. My stand is treated pine, so not quite as handy to move around. The climbers are nice if you want to move around a bit, and are generally pretty comfortable to sit in. They take a little more effort to climb in, but you also don't have to leave them and risk someone stealing it. The biggest downside is that you have to clear the tree on your way up, as opposed to the ladder stand. Biggest upside to a 2 man ladder stand is that you can put 2 people in it (make sure you don't exceed weight capacity). Climbing stands aren't as accommodating for couples, father/son, etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 27, 2015)

Be very careful using that climber or you will find yourself riding it to the ground or worse. Make sure you use a safety harness not a belt and attach it to the tree during a climb. Make sure the the two part of your climber are connected together by a strap. The stand can slip on hard wood trees like hickory if you don't make the spikes are what ever to dig in firmly every time you move up. When you get to the height you want be sure to secure the stand to the tree. Use a heavy cord to pull your gun up and lower it to the ground. Don't get complacent!!!!!


----------



## frankp (Aug 27, 2015)

No guns in this endeavor, strictly archery, so at least I don't have to worry about a misfire. 

I got 4 harnesses with the three stands and I absolutely plan on using one, Wildthings. I've been climbing for 20 years but I always use a harness.

JR, what do you feel makes the hang ons dangerous? It definitely doesn't have the same amount of "teeth" to dig into the tree but the straps are pretty solid. I haven't tried it yet but I plan to try it this weekend in the yard to get a feel for it.

Thanks for the advice about the climber, Robert. I'll be practicing this weekend on some yard trees of various sizes and types to get a feel for it in a "safe" environment where I'm not worried about getting in the tree quickly/quietly/whatever and I have good light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

frankp said:


> JR, what do you feel makes the hang ons dangerous? It definitely doesn't have the same amount of "teeth" to dig into the tree but the straps are pretty solid. I haven't tried it yet but I plan to try it this weekend in the yard to get a feel for it.


The ones I've seen were just a seat with a tiny platform. No rail, and climbing on from the screw in steps or ladder strapped to the tree just seems really dangerous to me.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 27, 2015)

Frank I was a Texas Parks and Wildlife Archery instructor. The main thing as was mentioned was using a good harness. I use the Seat of the Pants harness which is very safe. Ladder stands can be really dangerous if you do not have 2 other people helping you put them up. Do Not try to set it up on your own. It is best to have 2 people on the ground bracing the person who will attach the ladder stand to the tree. I have set up many hang ons by myself but you must be harnessed to the tree to be safe. At the end of the season you should remove the hang on so that the strap does not weaken or squirrels do not chew it up. You want to make sure that when you step onto the hang on it is going to hold your weight. As for the climber, this is my favorite stand as I can jack up and see where the deer trails are and then move it closer during the next hunt. Climbers must be strapped to the trees and there must be a rope holding the 2 parts together. If the lower part falls and you are in your seat you can pull it back up and still get down.

Be safe and using a tree stand is not cheating. The real challenge is being able to pull the bow back without spooking the game. Good luck and may you take a big buck!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Tree stands are not cheating - they are more work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 27, 2015)

Lots of good advise. I've killed deer out of every mentioned but really prefer climbers for comfort and portability. 

Good to hear you plan on using a harness! We have many accidents a year and I personally know some who have almost lost their lives in them. One thing I will add is be prepared to cut yourself out of the harness once you get your bearings when you fall. Just hanging there will cut off your circulation and land you in big trouble also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Just hanging there will cut off your circulation



And down here he would be hog bait just dangling there all night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been climbing for 20 years so I'm comfortable in harnesses of all kinds. It just seems prudent to me. Thanks for the advice, everyone.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 28, 2015)

I've used them all and got rid of them all except my ladder stand. To me it's the safest. Hang-ons are most dangerous when you are putting them up. I fell 14' off of a climbing stick while trying to mount a hang on. Landed flat on my back on soft dirt and was uninjured. Real lucky! Wear a harness when you climb for any reason. If you want to live dangerously, I have an original Baker climbing tree stand from about 1977. I think this was the first climber available commercially. It's a death trap! Maybe it will go in a museum someday. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 28, 2015)

I have several ladder stands. they are nice if you know the deer's pattern but when hunting anything new I use my climber for the first year. I don't trust the harnesses that come with the stands they seem cheap to me. I think spyder makes a system if you do happen to fall it will lower you to the ground but its a one shot deal! what kind of climber did you buy? what bow are you using?


----------



## frankp (Aug 29, 2015)

The bow is a ~$300 Bear something or other. Currently set around 55# draw. Decided to shoot slick tricks after having some issues with the other broad heads I was using floating in the wind a bit much. Plus the slick tricks punch a pretty big hole for a small tip.

The stands are these:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Two-Man-Ladderstand/36545660
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Treestand/36545659
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tree-Stan...eer-Bow-Game-Hunt-Portable-W-Harness/29402410

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98 (Aug 30, 2015)

For comfort I buy a universal full enclosure kits from Menard for my portable . I t limits the visibility of me , blocks the wind . I have no issues shooting through the opens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Aug 31, 2015)

Tried out the hang on and the climber this weekend. I really like the climber. 

I can't say the hang on is my favorite but I didn't have any issues testing it out. I may replace the strap with some ratchet straps just to limit stretch but overall not too bad. I can see why people would be uncomfortable transitioning from the ladder/steps to the stand though. 

I also got the ladder stand put up in one of the spots I'll be hunting. It's big and comfortable. My 6 year old climbed up with me and sat for a few minutes which is the reason I bought the two man. I don't think it'd be all that comfortable with two adults but with me and him it wasn't too bad.

Thanks everyone for the information, I appreciate it. Unfortunately I have back surgery the day before the season starts so it will be a couple months before I have any opportunity to actually hunt from these but I'll provide some feedback once I get them truly tested.


----------

